# Starling Snuffer



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Been using this un on the starlings raiding the back yard and makin a mess, couple 5/16 hex nuts and drop of super glue, propelled by gold therabands, Lordy talk bout a feather explosion, probably overkill , but they are a pest, eliminated quite a few today (6) by count. Messy but it works.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sweet! Airgun hunting starlings and rats is my favorite shooting activity. I've gotten good enough to try my hand at some slingshot starling elimination this spring and summer.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks like serious ammo ????


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i love the super glued {and J B welded] hexnuts,they knock heck out of the squirrels around my place.they eat my pecans so i eat them,circle of life,lol


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't stop telling us your hunting endeavors. I enjoy hearing stories of small game being taken by cattys all the time.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice that keep them down . May I ask what is that frame called has a neat look to it


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Bingo is right, that's some serious ammo!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> i love the super glued {and J B welded] hexnuts,they knock heck out of the squirrels around my place.they eat my pecans so i eat them,circle of life,lol


Yo Skarrd! If them squirrels eat enough pecans will they taste a little nutty?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

The frame came from Perry at. A+ many years back, got truck bed coating on it now


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Bugar said:


> The frame came from Perry at. A+ many years back, got truck bed coating on it now


Truck bed coating. Now there is a thought! I've got a ply frame that has been yearning for a new look!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

dogcatchersito said:


> Don't stop telling us your hunting endeavors. I enjoy hearing stories of small game being taken by cattys all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I am pretty good with rabbits and comforatable shooting squirrels,pigeons I still use the old Crossman BB gun,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > i love the super glued {and J B welded] hexnuts,they knock heck out of the squirrels around my place.they eat my pecans so i eat them,circle of life,lol
> ...


Actually they do get a pecany taste to them


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

"Pecany" you say???


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> "Pecany" you say???


The Squirrel meat has a slight taste of pecan nut!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yep they do,some of the ones from down by the river have a whole different flavor,almost a*sweet* kind of taste,probably the wild persimmons


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Didmt mean to go of subject,lol,i am gonna have to try the 5/16ths hex nuts though,i have been using 3/8s hex,a little lighter might travel a little faster


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Not sure how I just discovered this thread lol, but dang that is some potent looking ammo. I've never thought of using two smaller nuts instead of one large one, I'll have to give that a try. Would you happen to know what they weigh? & also what band dimensions are you using to send them?


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Nice that keep them down . May I ask what is that frame called has a neat look to it


Chesty Puller Special maybe?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Good on ya! I hate those bloody birds (they are a pest species where I live too) They are always into my chicken feed so I'll sit out the back watching the birds feed from around 20 meters, then I let a 8mm do the job, drops them on the spot. Head, neck, and high chest always does the job, the balls are moving around 300fps in the setup I've got.


----------

